# jafza visa question



## penandpaper (Jun 11, 2010)

i would like to find out few things with regards to visas in dubai.

i am currently working for less than six months now in a JAFZA company in dubai. i had been given an oppurtunty to work for another soon to open company in JLT under a freezone visa too.

will it e possible for me to move before my 6 months probation to another free zone company. please advise as i am thinking of taking the new job since it is based entirely on what i was doing fro the past coule of years. 

thank you


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

As long as your current employer issues a No Objection Confirmation letter, there shouldn't be any difficulty whatsoever.


----------

